# Train / bike travel in Italy



## Evinson (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm planning on using an Italian rail pass (ie 3 days travel within a month) next month and would like to get feedback on fellow bike/train travellers' experiences. Are there other similar offers? Are the Italian trains bike friendly? Looking forward to the adventure and any news. All the best, Evinson


----------

